# Got My Fuso, Question with the oil light



## mas3372 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,

Picked up my truck yesterday. paint job came out awsome. Runs great. My only conern is when I start it, the oil light stays on for about a minute or two until it warms up a bit. It seams like once the air pressure builds up and the truck is idelling good, the light turns off and stays off. 

Is it just in the process of building up at that point. Thanks.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

My vacume pressure light stays on for a few seconds after starting the truck.


----------



## mas3372 (Jan 30, 2008)

I finally go through to my mechanic and says it is pefectly normal for it to be on for a minute or so until the pressure builds up. Thanks.


----------

